# 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!



## Pixy (6. September 2011)

*16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Hallo Community, 

bis heute morgen war ich noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitore.
Heute habe ich, dank Unterstützung, auch einen passenden gefunden.

Der Dell UltraSharp U2412M soll es werden. Allerdings hat dieser ein Format von 16:10.
Finde ich persönlich jetzt absolut nicht schlimm, da mein jetziger 22" 1680 x 1050 Monitore auch ein Format von 16:10 hat.

Jetzt lese ich aber im Internet, dass dieses Format wohl aussterben wird, da viele Händler (zB. Media Markt) so gut wie keine bzw. keine, 16:10 Formate anbieten.
Und auch die Hersteller wollen lieber ein Einheitsbrei. 

Wie wird sich das in Zukunft ändern?

Gerade im Gamingbereich, soll ja das 16:10 Format besser sein.
Filme laufen wiederum auf 16:9 besser bzw. "Balkenfrei" da sie ja für das Format hergestellt werden.

Was sagt Ihr dazu, das würde mich wirklich mal interssieren.
Mir geht es in erster Linie um das 16:10 Format gerade im  Gamingbereich und ob auch in Zukunft die Spieleentwickler 16:10 mit  einarbeiten.                         

Ich füge nochmal ein paar Bilder ein, damit man mal den Unterschied zwischen 4:3, 16:9 und 16:10 sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fand ich nochmal eine Gamerliste wie die Spiele scalieren.

Hor: breiter ist besser, also 16:9

Vert: Höher ist besser, also 16:10


----------



## Toffelwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ist es nicht genau umgekehrt, dass 16:10 das Kinoformat und 16:9 nur das Heimanwenderformat ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ja, 16:10 Schirme werden aussterben, ebenso wie 16:10 Notebooks.
Wobei das mit dem "Balkenfrei" auch Unsinn ist, denn die wenigstens Kinofilme sind in 16:9 gemacht, also 1,78:1.
Die meisten sind in 1,85:1 oder 2,25:1 gemacht und damit hat man auch bei 16:9 Monitoren schwarze Balken.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genau umgekehrt, dass 16:10 das Kinoformat und 16:9 nur das Heimanwenderformat ist?



Kino-Format ist 21:9!


----------



## Pixy (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Richtig, viele Kinofilme haben 21:9 soweit mir bekannt ist. 

Aber mir geht es in erster Linie um das 16:10 Format gerade im Gamingbereich und ob auch in Zukunft die Spieleentwickler 16:10 mit einarbeiten.


----------



## Toffelwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ach mist, ich wusste, dass ich da was verwechsel -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Aber mir geht es in erster Linie um das 16:10 Format gerade im Gamingbereich und ob auch in Zukunft die Spieleentwickler 16:10 mit einarbeiten.


 
Die Games werden inzwischen auch alle in 16:9 gemacht (weil sie halt von der Konsole kommen und da wird am 16:9 Fernseher gespielt), daher fehlt dir etwas vom Bild beim 16:10 Format im Vergleich zu 16:9.


----------



## XT1024 (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Industry moves away from 16:10 in 2008 to 16:9

Schade, bei 22" gefällt mir 16:10 besser bzw. ist mir 1920*1080 zu klein aber was will man machen?


In March 2011, the 16:9 resolution 1920x1080 became the most common used resolution among Steam users


----------



## Pixy (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Games werden inzwischen auch alle in 16:9 gemacht (weil sie halt von der Konsole kommen und da wird am 16:9 Fernseher gespielt), daher fehlt dir etwas vom Bild beim 16:10 Format im Vergleich zu 16:9.


 
Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Das einzige Spiel wo ich bisher schwarze Balken hatte war und ist Assassin's Creed, weil es eine Konsolenportierung ist.
Sonst hatte ich es bisher noch nie.


----------



## Hideout (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Finde es schade, gerade zum spielen fand ich das 16:10 Format besser. Habe aber jetzt auch einen 16:9 Bildschirm und hab mich ganz gut dran gewöhnt, es ist definitiv nicht störend, nur anders 

Da 16:10 aber ausstirbt und viele Entwickler von daher auch auf 16:9 gehen, würde ich mir auch den 16:9 holen.


----------



## Aggrotyp (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

zum zocken würd ich auf 16:10 greifen, da das bild einfach größer wirkt, meiner meinung nach deutlich das bessere format.
aber in meinem htpc möcht ich das 16:9 nicht missen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Industry moves away from 16:10 in 2008 to 16:9
> 
> Schade, bei 22" gefällt mir 16:10 besser bzw. ist mir 1920*1080 zu klein aber was will man machen?


Vielleicht etwas mehr Diagonale kaufen?
16:9 entspricht jedenfalls eher unserem Sichtfeld/ Wahrnehmungsbereich oder?
Und das 16:10 Bild stellt in der Vertikalen nicht mehr Spiel dar - im Gegensatz zum 16:9 Bild, dass in der Horizontalen etwas mehr vom Spiel zeigt. Auf 16:9 sind z.B.: Gegner zu sehen, die noch außerhalb des 16:10-Bildschirms liegen.

22" 16:9 wirkt aber wirklich relativ klein und schmal, wenn man von einem 22" 16:10 kommt. Auf 24 Zoll wuerde ich wohl auch nicht wechseln. Ansonsten schließe ich meinen TV an, da wirkt dann auch 1920*1080 groß


----------



## Hellboy29 (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Also ich würde mir immer wieder einen 16:10 Monitor holen, Zum Spielen find ich ihn einfach besser.
Kann natürlich auch Gewöhnungssache sein. Is halt meine Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Das einzige Spiel wo ich bisher schwarze Balken hatte war und ist Assassin's Creed, weil es eine Konsolenportierung ist.
> Sonst hatte ich es bisher noch nie.


 
Du stellst ja nur die Auflösung ein. Aber die Games sind 16:9, stellst du als Auflösung 16:10 ein, weil das dein Monitor macht, fehlen dir rechts und links ein paar Pixel vom Game.


----------



## Patze (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Sorry, aber das Thema wurde doch schon andauernd im Internet in endlosen Diskussion aufgewärmt, verwurstet, breit diskutiert - bis zum erbrechen, oder?

Die Zukunft kann keiner vorhersagen, sonst wären einige schon Millionäre geworden. Es wird vermutet, dass (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) so wie es derzeit aussieht 16:10 am aussterben ist bzw. nur einzelne (teure bis sehr teure) Monitore ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10 haben werden.

Hier zum Thema und hier und hier, hier, dort, hier, hier & wieder hier usw.......


http://www.trading-pc.de/tpc/media/b...nvergleich.jpg 

http://home.arcor.de/thomas.kutzer/Monitor_Groessenvergleich.gif 

compare Mon

CompareMon Demo 

Index of /comparemon/java 

TV Calculator 

Screen Size Comparison


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du stellst ja nur die Auflösung ein. Aber die Games sind 16:9, stellst du als Auflösung 16:10 ein, weil das dein Monitor macht, fehlen dir rechts und links ein paar Pixel vom Game.



Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen 16:10 24" Monitor. Der hat diese Streifen nur bei der AC-Reihe. Alle anderen Spiele sehen ganz normal aus. Also: Vollbild



> Also ich würde mir immer wieder einen 16:10 Monitor holen, Zum Spielen find ich ihn einfach besser.


Seh ich persönlich genau so! Das Bild wirkt nach oben einfach voller.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ob 16:9 oder 16:10 ... ist völlig rille, 24" ist 24" haben beide die gleiche Diagonale , was der eine nach oben mehr hat , hat der andere zur seite mehr ...
 und ich will(kann) mir garnicht vorstellen, das mein 27"(B|H|D 60|34|69) andere Maße hat , wie gesagt ist gehopst wie gesprungen ...
 was andere (16:10) nach oben mehr haben, das habe ich zur Seite mehr .


----------



## OctoCore (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Der Haken ist, das manche Spiele sich zwar auf den ersten Blick wunderbar auf Widescreen anpassen, aber im Grunde ein 4:3 Format auf die Breite ziehen, aber den Teil, der dann oben außerhalb des Schirms liegt, abschneiden. Man hat praktisch weniger Bildinformation als vorher. Das machen einige ältere Games leider so - wobei der Verlust bei 16:9 größer ist als bei 16:10.

Relativ neu ist wohl, das manche Spiele zwar super auf 16:9 angepasst sind - aber sobald man sie mit einem 16:10-Format konfrontiert, fallen sie auf die obige Unsitte zurück: Man hat dann zwar keine Balken, aber weniger Blickfeld. Ich habe das bis jetzt aber nur gehört und nicht erlebt, weil es mit neueren Games bei mir in letzter Zeit eher flau aussieht - da sind einfach zu viele Klassiker, die ich noch abarbeiten muss. 

Außerhalb von Spielen würde ich immer ein 16:10-Format vorziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen 16:10 24" Monitor. Der hat diese Streifen nur bei der AC-Reihe. Alle anderen Spiele sehen ganz normal aus. Also: Vollbild


 
Ich glaube, du verstehst nicht genau, was ich sagen will.
Daher will ich das mal an einem Beispiel zeigen:

Hier im Bild kannst du sehen, dass das 16:9 Bild mehr Informationen liefert als das 16:10 Bild, da beim 16:10 links und rechts Pixel weggeschnitten werden, wenn du im Vollbild spielst, beim 16:9 sind alle informationen zu sehen.
Stell mal einen 16:9 neben deinen 16:10 Monitor und du wirst es feststellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



> Ich glaube, du verstehst nicht genau, was ich sagen will.


Ich dachte, du meinst mit den fehlenden Pixel die schwarzen Streifen. Sorry, hab mich da verlesen. -.- 



> Stell mal einen 16:9 neben deinen 16:10 Monitor und du wirst es feststellen.


Hab ich doch. Einen SyncMaster 226CW (16:10) und einen Samsung BX2450  (16:9). Mir persönlich sagt das 16:10 Format einfach mehr zu. Dennoch kann ich an beiden Monitoren gut spielen. Ich denk mal das muss einfach jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du meinst mit den fehlenden Pixel die schwarzen Streifen. Sorry, hab mich da verlesen. -.-


 
Nein, ich meine in der Tat Bildinformationen, die nicht da sind, z.B. wenn du einen 2,35:1 Film in 4:3 guckst, dann fehlen dir rund 40% Bildinformationen.
So gesehen kannst du dann sagen, dass du den Film zu 40% gar nicht gesehen hast. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab ich doch. Einen SyncMaster 226CW (16:10) und einen Samsung BX2450  (16:9). Mir persönlich sagt das 16:10 Format einfach mehr zu. Dennoch kann ich an beiden Monitoren gut spielen. Ich denk mal das muss einfach jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


 
Dann vergleiche mal den Bildausschnitt, z.B. bei Dirt 3. Da kannst du sehen, dass das 16:10 Bild nicht den gleiche Bildausschnitt hat wie das 16:9 Bild, links und rechts fehlt etwas.
Und das ist eben der Standard, bzw. wird es sein, daher sind 16:10 Monitore bald verschwunden, wie auch 16:10 Notebooks immer seltener werden.


----------



## OctoCore (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Im Idealfall hat man bei 16:10 mehr Bildinformation - die gleiche Sichtbreite wie bei 16:9 plus mehr Sicht in der Vertikalen. Das gibt es auch. Das hängt in erster Linie davon ab, wie die Spieleentwickler das handhaben. Nehmen sie die Höhe als fixen Maßstab verliert man mit 16:10 - nimmt man die Breite verliert 16:9.

Der Filmvergleich hinkt etwas - normalerweise stellt man ja beim 4:3-TV nicht ein, das die Seiten abgesäbelt werden.  Allerdings muss man dann mit den Balken leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Im Idealfall hat man bei 16:10 mehr Bildinformation - die gleiche Sichtbreite wie bei 16:9 plus mehr Sicht in der Vertikalen. Das gibt es auch. Das hängt in erster Linie davon ab, wie die Spieleentwickler das handhaben. Nehmen sie die Höhe als fixen Maßstab verliert man mit 16:10 - nimmt man die Breite verliert 16:9.



Aktuelle Games werden ja für 16:9 gemacht, spielst du in 16:10, fehlen dir die Seiten, ist halt so.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der Filmvergleich hinkt etwas - normalerweise stellt man ja beim 4:3-TV nicht ein, das die Seiten abgesäbelt werden.  Allerdings muss man dann mit den Balken leben.


 
Du wirst lachen, es gibt Star Wars als VHS in zwei Versionen, einmal die Widescreen Version in 2,35:1 und dann gabs auch eine 4:3 Version, wo du halt Vollbild hattest (und eben 40% des Films nicht gesehen hast).

Oder guck dir die Privatsender an, da werden 2,35:1 Film in 1,78:1 gezeigt (damit der 16:9 Fernseher Vollbild hat) und dann siehst du auch nicht den ganzen Film.


----------



## OctoCore (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Das der Trend zur Bevorzugung von 16:9 geht, hm, okay. Das ist der lauf der Dinge. Es muss aber nicht so sein, es geht ja nicht um Tod und Steuern, die Sachen, um die man eben nicht herum kommt. . Es wäre auch möglich, für jedes Format das Optimum zu bieten.

Filme sehe ich mir schon lange nicht mehr im Fernsehen an. Das bekommt meinem Blutdruck einfach nicht. Aber als ich das noch tat, waren auch bei den Privaten oft noch Filme in 2,xx:1 zu sehen.

Edit:
Es gibt tatsächlich TV-Filme/Serien, die optimal auf 16:10 laufen. Die kommen aber alle, glaube ich mich zu entsinnen, aus Großbritannien.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Dann musst du dir halt einen 27 Zoll Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixel kaufen, da siehst du alles, weil 16:9 und noch etwas mehr weil eben 2560x1440.


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ein 27" mit Full-HD kommt mir auch nicht ins Haus!  Da verlang ich doch dann schon ein bisschen mehr Pixel fürs Geld.


----------



## OctoCore (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Bei so großen Formaten würde ich mich höchstens mit einem guten Panel dazu überreden lassen. TN in der Größe macht auf dem Schreibtisch einfach keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei so großen Formaten würde ich mich höchstens mit einem guten Panel dazu überreden lassen. TN in der Größe macht auf dem Schreibtisch einfach keinen Spaß mehr.



Jop! IPS und PVA! Aber die Modelle sind halt nicht billig. Da ist der Dell hier noch der billigste.
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein 27" mit Full-HD kommt mir auch nicht ins Haus!  Da verlang ich doch dann schon ein bisschen mehr Pixel fürs Geld.


 
Lies mal meinen Post. 
Ein 27 Zoll mit *2560x1440* Pixel. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei so großen Formaten würde ich mich höchstens mit einem guten Panel dazu überreden lassen. TN in der Größe macht auf dem Schreibtisch einfach keinen Spaß mehr.



TN bei der Größe gibts glaube ich auch nicht mehr.
Mein 27 Zoll hat ein PLS Panel.


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



> Lies mal meinen Post.
> Ein 27 Zoll mit *2560x1440* Pixel.


Hab ich doch! 
16:9 oder 16:10 ist mir da egal! Auflösung FTW! 

Auch cool:
Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 2560x1600


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Jop, 250 Watt maximaler Verbrauch ist schon sehr lecker.


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, 250 Watt maximaler Verbrauch ist schon sehr lecker.



Globale Erwärmung rockt!  

Aber die Auflösung wäre schon was feines. 3x 30" oO Da geht die Post ab! 
Aber die Preise von solchen Geräten sind halt übel.
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 26", 2560x1440/2560x1600, IPS | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hatuja (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ich finde 16:9 zum erbrechen. Wenn ich mit dem PC NUR Filme schauen würde, ok, dann könnte ich mich drauf einlassen, aber das tue ich nicht.
Je geringer die höhe des Monitores ist, je mehr muss ich scrollen.
Und mit einem 16:10 kann ich ein 16:9 Format in voller Auflösung einstellen (mit schwarzen Balken), aber mit einem 16:9 Monitor ein 16:10 Bild darzustellen wird dann doch schwierig!


----------



## FrankoSturm (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich finde 16:9 zum erbrechen. Wenn ich mit dem PC NUR Filme schauen würde, ok, dann könnte ich mich drauf einlassen, aber das tue ich nicht.
> Je geringer die höhe des Monitores ist, je mehr muss ich scrollen.
> Und mit einem 16:10 kann ich ein 16:9 Format in voller Auflösung einstellen (mit schwarzen Balken), aber mit einem 16:9 Monitor ein 16:10 Bild darzustellen wird dann doch schwierig!



genau meine Meinung, mag 16:9 irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## Softy (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ich finde zum Zocken 16:9 (27" FTW ) schöner, zum Arbeiten 16:10


----------



## Bruce112 (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

ich selber benutze 16:10 ,wiso das austerben soll ? ganz einfach weil die meisten käufer kein plan haben ,und wie hier in forum und anderen forum 

wird immer 16:9 bildschirme besser dargestellt .

wiso sollte man auf die höhe verzichten 1920*1200 auflösung ist bei gamen das beste für internetsurfen auch da braucht man nicht 1 km runter
zu scrollen .

diese situation ist für die hersteller besser 1920*1080 sparen dabei .was wollen die mehr

manche argumentieren sogar ja hatt Full HD usw. Diese situation kommt auch das viele auch mit den Monitor auch Filme anschauen ,
wegen diese Filme Format **** kaufen (21:9)  sich die leute eher de´n 16:9 Auflösung wegen den schwarzen balken wollen die nicht haben.

das hängt auch mit den kameras denke ich zusammen, das viele kameras nicht keine 16:10 Auflösung können , würde nur extra geld kosten 
Die Filme hersteller sollte man eigentlich verklagen .


ich persöhnlich wenn mein ´T240 kaputt währe hätte ich wieder eine Monitor mit 1920*1200 Auflösung genommen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ich kauf mir einen 21:9 Monitor und kipp den um 90°. Nie wieder runter scrollen.


----------



## Dark-Blood (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Also ich liebe auch meinen T240. Ist einfach n geiles Teil und wenn ich mir so n paar pros aus m Konsolen Bereich anschaue, dann zocken da auch viele auf 16:10, da das Format irgendwie besser rüber kommt. 
Habe auch meinen deswegen gekauft (ja ich war Xbox Spieler XD) 
Und jetzt am PC will ich das 16:10 nie wieder missen. (Außer ich kauf mir drei Bildschirme im 4:3 und stell se nebeneinander ^^)


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Hm. Also ich merke da irgendwie keinen großen Unterschied, ob ich +-120 Zeilen habe. Übrigens auch nicht beim scrollen.....
Richtig Platz zum arbeiten hat man sowieso nur bei Auflösungen die nochmals höher sind, wie z.B. 2560 x 1440


----------



## Hatuja (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir einen 21:9 Monitor und kipp den um 90°. Nie wieder runter scrollen.


Kollegen bei der Arbeit machen das, so ungewähnlich ist das nämlich nicht! Wenn du Handouts oder Papers etc. erstellst, ist es total lästig, dass du Kilometerweit scrollen musst. Und das sind auch 16:10 Monitore, denn selbst in der Horizontalen bekommst du ein A4 Blatt in 1:1 nicht ordentlich auf einen 16:9 Schirm. Und wir haben auch noch einige 24" 5:4 Monitore!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Kollegen bei der Arbeit machen das, so ungewähnlich ist das nämlich nicht! Wenn du Handouts oder Papers etc. erstellst, ist es total lästig, dass du Kilometerweit scrollen musst. Und das sind auch 16:10 Monitore, denn selbst in der Horizontalen bekommst du ein A4 Blatt in 1:1 nicht ordentlich auf einen 16:9 Schirm. Und wir haben auch noch einige 24" 5:4 Monitore!


 
Ich weiß, bei uns in der Firma wird mit drei Full HD Monitoren gearbeitet, allerdings um 90° gedreht, sodass man 3240x1920 Pixel hat. Da sieht man eine Menge drauf.


----------



## Conqi (7. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Kollegen bei der Arbeit machen das, so ungewähnlich ist das nämlich nicht! Wenn du Handouts oder Papers etc. erstellst, ist es total lästig, dass du Kilometerweit scrollen musst. Und das sind auch 16:10 Monitore, denn selbst in der Horizontalen bekommst du ein A4 Blatt in 1:1 nicht ordentlich auf einen 16:9 Schirm. Und wir haben auch noch einige 24" 5:4 Monitore!


 
Also ich krieg 2 DinA 4-Seiten in 1:1 komplett auf meinen 24" 16:9-Monitor, da kommt dann halt nen bisschen Interface etc. zu, aber bei 16:10 sollte sich das doch weitgehend erledigt haben.

Ich hab bei 16:9 oder 16:10 eigentlich keinen Favoriten, aber das auch nur, weil ich keinen 16:10 länger benutzt hab bis jetzt. Und guck ich mir die verlinkte Liste an, bei der fast nur Hor+-Games sehe, dann denke ich, dass 16:9 fürs Spielen auf jeden Fall besser ist und darauf kommts mir hauptsächlich an,


----------



## Patze (8. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



			
				Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich auch 16:10 wenn man einen 27" Monitore haben würde wollen. Oder ist das dann schon ein 28"?


 (Aus 16:10 vs 16:9)

Es gibt keinen 27 Zöller                 in              16:10 (bzw. nur einen 27.5 Zoll) und keinen 30 Zöller in 16:9! Schau doch gaanz einfach mal selbst: hier und dort!


----------



## Pixy (8. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Danke Patze,

bei solch einer Seite wäre ich auch selbst draufgekommen. Allerdings stand sie mir nicht zur Verfügung.
Ich habe ja nicht mal gewusst ( naja zumindest war ich mir nicht sicher) was der 30" für eine Auflösung hat.

Das es irgendwie 2100 x 1440 sein müsste war irgendwie klar, da diese Auflösung auch schon im 27" bereich vorkommt ( tatsächlich ist es auch dort schon 2560 x 1440) .

Aber 30" hat ja gleich eine Auflösung von 2560 x 1600.

Hat sich aber eh erledigt, dennoch Danke. Bei der Auflösung braucht man ja gleich 2 Grafikkarten. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=monlcd19wide&sort=p&xf=99_26~952_16:10#xf_top


----------



## El-Pucki (12. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Was haben diese Zahlen eigentlich für ein Längenmaß? Sind das Dezimeter?


----------



## Hatuja (12. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



DennisHH schrieb:


> Was haben diese Zahlen eigentlich für ein Längenmaß? Sind das Dezimeter?


 Das sind Zoll, auf englisch Inch. Ein Inch sind 2,54 cm.


----------



## Spinal (17. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Habe mir aufgrund der Uhrzeit nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber ich habe mir auch die gleiche Frage gestellt wie der Thread Ersteller.

Da ich nach einem Eizo mit PVA Panel nochmal einen TN Monitor gekauft hatte war für mich klar, der nächste wird kein TN. Also habe ich auch den Dell 2412m gekauft, der steht jetzt auch hier (der Zweite, der erste kam in Silber  ) und ich habe noch keine Zeit zum auspacken gehabt . Aber nun zum Thema:

Ich denke die Frage des Formats ist hauptsächlich eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes. Für mich habe ich folgendes überlegt.
  6:9 oder 16:10. Ersteres Format ist natürlich durch die Konsolen und Fernseher weiter verbreitet und gerade die schwarzen Balken bei vielen Filmen sind bei 16:10 noch dicker. ABER, ich finde bei einem PC Bildschirm das 16:9 Format übertrieben breit, weil man sehr nah davor sitzt.
So habe ich einen alten 19" 5:4 Monitor durch einem 22" 16:10 ersetzt, welcher trotz 3" mehr Diagonale vertikal kürzer ist, auch wenn insgesamt etwas weniger dargestellt wird (1024 gegen 1050 Pixel) hatte mich das schon etwas gestört.
Ein 23" 16:9 Bildschirm ist deutlich breiter und nochmal kürzer als ein 22" 16:10 Monitor. Das kam für mich nicht in Frage, obwohl mir 23" von der Diagonale gereicht hätte.
Schlussendlich habe ich mich für den Dell entschieden, da ich den Monitor neben spielen auch zum Videos schneiden und für Office Aufgaben nutzen möchte und da ist es mir lieber wenn er nicht sooo breit ist und dafür höher. Ausserdem war für mich ein gutes Argument, wenn es Spiele nur noch in 16:9 geben sollte, so wäre das Bild auf einem 24" 16:10 Bildschirm mit schwarzen Balken dann immernoch größer als bei einem 23" 16:9 Bildschirm.

Aber die Tendenz geht sicher zu 16:9. Allerdings im professionellen Bereich vielleicht nicht so schnell.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pixy (17. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Genau vor dieser Problematik stand ich auch.
Ich glaube es kommt einfach auch ein bißchen darauf an was man spielt. 

Bei Strategiespielen kommt ein 16:10 Format richtig gut. 
Da ich immer noch sehr gerne Company of Heroes spiele, ist dieses Format perfekt.
Bei einem 16:9 Format sieht man dann ja fast nix mehr, zumal bei vielen Spielen dann ja auch immer noch eine Art Taskleiste drin ist, da schaut man bei Company of Heroes ins nix.

Shooter Spiele könnten von der breite profitieren und auch Rennspiele dürfte das Format entgegenkommen.
Allerdings würde mich ein 16:9 Format bei Spielen wie Assassin's Creed Brotherhood oder GTA IV wiederum stören, da man auch häufig hoch schaut und wenn da was fehlt nervt es auf Dauer.

Dank eines guten Artikels von Patze, las ich, dass bei einem 16:10 Format gerade mal 10% an sichtbarer Bildfläche verschwindet und bei einem 16:9 Format sind es immerhin schon 15% die schlicht und ergreifend fehlen, im Vergleich zu einem 4:3 Format.

Ich denke, wenn einer wirklich nur Shooter Spiele spielt wird ihm ein 16:9 Format reichen.
Spieler die einfach alles neue Spielen von A -Z sind auf Dauer mit einem 16:10 Format besser dran.

Ich habe es mal nachgemessen, im Vergleich zu meinem 24" 16:10 Format, hat ein 24" 16:9 Format gerade mal 5mm sichtbarer Bildfläche insgesamt mehr in der breite und verliert dafür fast 3cm sichtbare Bildfläche in der Höhe und das wäre mir eindeutig zu viel.

Auf die 5mm in der breite kann ich auch verzichten, denn diese machen in Shooter Spiele auch keinen Vorteil aus. Es wären gerade mal 2,5mm links und jeweils rechts.

Also ich bleibe definitiv beim 16:10 Format.
Ein 27" mit Full HD bringt auch keinen Vorteil, da würde sich auch nix ändern, außer das alles etwas größer wäre.
Man sieht auf dem das gleiche, wie auf einem 24" Full HD.

Ich füge nochmal ein interessantes Bild mit ein.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Shooter Spiele könnten von der breite profitieren und auch Rennspiele dürfte das Format entgegenkommen.
> Allerdings würde mich ein 16:9 Format bei Spielen wie Assassin's Creed Brotherhood oder GTA IV wiederum stören, da man auch häufig hoch schaut und wenn da was fehlt nervt es auf Dauer.


 
So wie ich das verstanden habe und sehe, fehlt bei den dafuer ausgelegten Spielen im 16:9-Format ja ueberhaupt nichts. Siehe auch Grafik Beitrag Nr.19 oder Beispielbilder Beitrag Nr.1. Nur bei 16:10 oder 4:3 fehlt rechts & links etwas. Oder bilden GTA4 und Brotherhood da eine Ausnahme? Koennte dann natuerlich sein, ist wohl aber auch nicht so dramatisch - die Mehrheit der Spieler zockt auf 16:9. Wenn bei bevorzugten Pc-strategiespielen dank 16:10 in der Vertikalen 15 % mehr geboten wird, greift man eher zu diesem Format.
Ist halt ungluecklich, dass die Leadplattformen auf 16:9 Tv betrieben werden. Da muss man schauen, wo man bleibt und was fuer einem das beste Format ist. Spiele shooter auch auf 16:10 und ob da rechts und links etwas fehlt, stoert und interessiert mich im Grunde ueberhaupt nicht, da ich mich meinem Sichtfeld entsprechend bewege. Wers nicht drauf hat, trifft auch mit ner 360 grad rundum-sicht nix  . Davon abgesehen, laesst sich das FoV auch auf einem 16:10 Monitor oft erweitern.


----------



## Spinal (17. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Die Erfahrung habe ich bei Screenshot Vergleichen auch gemacht, bei 16:9 hat man (zumindest bei Shootern) das größte Sichtfeld. Bei 16:10 wird "reingezoomt" und links und rechts abgeschnitten.
Weiß nicht wie es zb. bei Company of Heroes ist, da es ein reines PC Spiel ist und von Aufbau auch ungeeignet für 16:9, könnte es ja da anders sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pixy (17. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



> Bei 16:10 wird "reingezoomt" und links und rechts abgeschnitten.



Das ist aber eher gering.
Ob man dadurch einen Vorteil hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da man eigentlich den Fokus immer in der mitte hat.

Wenn es richtig schnell zur Sache geht, dreht man die Kamera so oder so, immer so, dass das Bild bzw. das was man sehen möchte eher in der mitte ist.

16:9 kommt aus der Filmbranche und auch dort hat es sich doch meines Wissens wieder geändert.


----------



## Spinal (17. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*

Ich wollte damit auch nur anmerken, dass das 16:10 Bild nicht etwa ein 16:9 Bild mit oben und unten etwas mehr ist.
Und was Filme betrifft finde ich das total nervig, dass so viele Kauf Filme (DVDs, BluRays) nicht in 16:9 sind. Fast alle Fernseher haben dieses Format :/ Aber gut, dann würden alle Filmfreaks wahrscheinlich meckern, dass die Filme "beschnitten" seien. Ich finde es nervig, denn da geht soviel Bildschirm drauf, dass auch ein 40" Fernseher winzig klein wirkt 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pixy (18. September 2011)

*AW: 16:10 vs 16:9 Eure Meinung würde mich mal interessieren!!!*



> Ich wollte damit auch nur anmerken, dass das 16:10 Bild nicht etwa ein 16:9 Bild mit oben und unten etwas mehr ist.


Das stimmt schon, ein bißchen reingezoomt wird in diesem Fall schon. 
Aber das heisst nicht automatisch, dass ein 16:9 Spieler einen Vorteil hat im Vergleich zu einem 16:10 Spieler.

Erst recht nicht bei einer Größe von 24".

In einem ordentlichen Gefecht, gibt es mit Sicherheit wichtigeres, als permanent auf dem Monitor Rand zu starren und seinen "Vorteil" nutzen zu können.
In der Praxis merkt man das sowieso nicht.

Und ob nun 16:10 oder 16:9, spielt wahrscheinlich auch keine Rolle mehr, da es inzwischen ja schon 21:9 gibt.
Und wer weiß was in 2 Jahren wieder für ein neues Format kommt.

Ich könnte fast wetten, dass ein 16:10 Format sich länger hält als ein 16:9.
16:9 gibt es noch nicht so lange und wird wahrscheinlich auch bald wieder von der Filmindustrie abgelöst wie zB. in 21:9.


----------

